# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Συνδεσμολογία και τρόπος λειτουργίας μοτερ πλυντηρίου.

## nikolaras

Καλησπέρα.
Εχω ένα μοτερ πλυντηρίου στον πάγκο και θα ήθελα να μαθω πως δουλεύει, πως γίνεται η αναστροφή και τι τάσεις δέχεται στα πηνία του.
Είναι με καρβουνάκια.
 Η φίσα έχει 6 καλώδια.
Πάνω στο στάτορα εξωτερικά γράφει τα εξής στοιχεία :

18V 5570 - 2BA
711.30003/38
220V 50Hz 20 mF
13500 min 1
60/250 W
Είναι της SIEMENS
Αλλα στοιχεία δεν έχω δυστυχώς.

Το έχω λύσει και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.
Τα 2 καλώδια που πάνε στα καρβουνάκια είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα με άλλα 4 από τα 6. Δηλαδή το κάθε ένα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο με 2 από τα 6 συνολικά καλώδια.
Μόνο τα 2 από τα 6 καλώδια είναι χωρίς βραχυκύκλωμα με 43,5 Ω αντίσταση.
Πως πρέπει να συνδέσω τα καλώδια και με τι τάση για να δουλέψει;
Η αναστροφή πως γίνεται;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όσους  απαντήσουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Τα δυο καλώδια που πάνε στα καρβουνάκια πρέπει να κλείνουν κύκλωμα μόνο μεταξύ τους. Το ίδιο και τα άλλα δυο καλώδια που πάνε στο στάτορα. Τα άλλα δυο που σου μετράνε 43Ω πρέπει να είναι δυο λεπτά καλώδια που πάνε στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ. Είναι η έξοδος της ενσωματωμένης ταχογεννήτριας και σε πρώτη φάση δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους. Έχουμε λοιπόν 2 καλώδια του ρώτορα (στα καρβουνάκια) και δυο του στάτορα. Συνδέεις λοιπόν το ρώτορα και τον στάτορα εν σειρά και δίνεις τροφοδοσία. Μη διανοηθείς να δώσεις κατευθείαν 220. Το μοτέρ θα εκτοξευτεί και μπορεί να σε χτυπήσει άσχημα. Για να γυρίσει ανάποδα αντιμεταθέτεις τα δυο καλώδια του στάτορα ή του ρώτορα (όποια σε βολεύουν καλύτερα).

----------


## nikolaras

Καλημέρα.
Φίλλιπε, ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες.
Εκανα κάποιες δοκιμές και βρήκα ότι όταν συνδέω τα καλώδια 1 και 4 με 220 βολτ παίρνει πολλές στροφές, όταν συνδέω τα 1 και 5 γυρίζει με λιγότερες στροφές.
Το μοτέρ γράφει πάνω 20 μ φαραντ , πρέπει να συνδεθεί πυκνωτής κάπου; Διάβασα στο φόρουμ ότι δεν χρειάζονται τα μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια πυκνωτή.
Εκανα τις μετρήσεις όλων των καλωδίων ωμικά και θα τις αναρτήσω αργότερα.
Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μπορεί να είναι με καρβουνάκια και να γράφει πάνω χωρητικότητα πυκνωτή. Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις. Βάλε καμιά φωτο να το δούμε.

----------


## nikolaras

Είναι με καρβουνάκια.Παραθέτω 2 φωτο από το μοτερ.



Λοιπόν θα γράψω τις μετρήσεις που έκανα αναλυτικά.
Οι πρώτες μετρήσεις είναι με τα καλώδια πάνω στα καρβουνάκια
1 - 2 48,5
1 - 3 48
1 - 4 12
1 - 5 10
1 - 6 8,6

2 - 3 45
2 - 4 61
2 - 5 59,3
2 - 6 55,9

3 - 4 61
3 - 5 59
3 - 6 55,9

4 - 5 2,3
4 - 6 21,7

5 - 6 19,8

Τώρα έβγαλα τα καλώδια πάνω από τα καρβουνάκια και έκανα πάλι τις μετρήσεις
1 - 2 47,6    1 - 3 47,6    1 - 4 κομμένο   1 - 5 κομμένο  1 - 6 8,6

2 - 3 44,7    2 - 4 κομμένο   2 - 5 κομμένο    2 - 6 55,6

3 - 4 κομμένο   3 - 5 κομμένο   3 - 6 55,5

4 - 5 2,3    4 - 6   κομμένο 

5 - 6  κομμένο

Τώρα στις δοκιμές που έκανα στο 1 με 4 με 220 βολτ δούλευε σχετικά γρήγορα και στο 1 με 5 πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## aristidis540

χμ γιατι να γραφει μf? χμ μηπως οπως καθε πηνιο χρειαζεται μια αντισταθμιση? 
 δλδ τον πυκνωτη που εχει το πλυντηριο επανω στην εισοδο του ρευματος?

----------


## FILMAN

Ομολογώ πως τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Οι 650 στροφές μπορεί να είναι ταχύτητα επαγωγικού κινητήρα, οι 10200 και 13500 μπορούν να επιτευχθούν μόνο από μοτέρ universal. Έχει καρβουνάκια αλλά γράφει και χωρητικότητα πυκνωτή... Μήπως είναι επαγωγικό και universal, 2 σε 1; Αν θες λύσε το να το δούμε και από μέσα. Χωρίς αυτό δεν σου προτείνω καμιά συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## nikolaras

Για την ιστορία και να κλείνει το θέμα.
Στο 1 και 6 είναι η γεννήτρια.
Συνδέουμε τον πυκνωτή στο 2 και 3
Στο 4 το ρεύμα - φάση
Στο 5 αν βάλουμε ουδέτερο είναι η γρήγορη σκάλα .
Στο 2 και 3 τον ουδέτερο είναι η αργή σκάλα δεξιά και αριστερά αντίστοιχα.

----------

Danza (27-03-12)

----------


## FILMAN

Και τα καρβουνάκια;

----------


## nikolaras

Τα καρβουνάκια δεν πάνε σε ξεχωριστά καλώδια.
Συνδέονται μέσα στο μοτέρ.

----------

